
One of Peter Thiel’s venture capital firms has devolved into legal chaos - SeanBoocock
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/11/7/20953968/mithril-capital-crystal-mckellar-ajay-royan-peter-thiel
======
umeshunni
Better article with more facts and less hyperbole here:
[https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-11-07/peter-
thie...](https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-11-07/peter-thiel-vc-
firm-sued-by-former-top-lawyer)

~~~
remarkEon
> McKellar, who once played Becky Slater on the hit TV show “The Wonder
> Years,” graduated from Yale University, earned her law degree from Harvard
> Law School and practiced law for nearly a decade before starting at Mithril.
> She joined her former Yale classmate Royan at the firm in 2012 as its
> general counsel and served as a managing director.

I knew that name was familiar.

~~~
lordnacho
Her sister was in the show with her and is the person with the lowest Bacon -
Erdos number.

------
ungerik
Horrible read. Still don't know what the problem is.

~~~
cannonedhamster
Former general counsel for the firm claimed that there was financial
wrongdoing. Attempted to resolve internally and externally veggie going to the
Feds. She is suing the company for back pay off $30 million plus $30 million
more.

Person who was in charge of the fund, the one the general counsel accused of
misleading investors, countersued saying she was a bad employee and was making
it all up.

Peter Thiel was somewhat involved or we wouldn't know about it.

